# And we're off.  Smoking Chicken breast this morning.  Smoker temp, internal temp and dry out concern



## viper

Never smoked breasts because of dry out concerns but the wife wanted them and they were in the freezer.  I did a quick injection with my apple juice stuff but there was no salt in it.  I am just curious if there are any tweaks I need to make now?  I did a rub and will go back with a glaze when the temps is up a little higher.  I have yet to stick the meat and been in for 2 hrs.  I am running at 195*.  I am guessing the internal temp would not need to be through the roof since there is really nothing that needs broken down in a breast. 

Help??  Thoughts?  Should I look to get some salty moisture in there some how?  I really should have brined but forgot about it...


----------



## adiochiro3

Move the cook temp up to at least 225* to get through the danger zone in an appropriate amount of time.  I always smoke poultry at 250*. You don't mention if these are boneless or bone in, but either way, up the temp.  

They should be fine without the brine. If you want to drape some bacon around them for salt and flavor, it's probably not too late.   If the smoke is dine but the bacon is not, a quick set on the grill will finish it all off to perfection!  MMMMMMMM!  Baaaaaaaaaaconnnnnnn!

Cheers!


----------



## rbranstner

I was going to suggest bacon as well.


----------



## SmokinAl

You didn't say if they had the skin on or were boneless. If they're skinless you should smoke them at a lower temp with a bacon wrap. If they have the skin on then they need to smoke at a higher temp if you want crispy skin. If they have the bone in that will help to keep them moist. Let us know how they turn out.


----------



## richoso1

adiochiro3 said:


> Move the cook temp up to at least 225* to get through the danger zone in an appropriate amount of time. I always smoke poultry at 250*. You don't mention if these are boneless or bone in, but either way, up the temp.
> 
> They should be fine without the brine. If you want to drape some bacon around them for salt and flavor, it's probably not too late. If the smoke is dine but the bacon is not, a quick set on the grill will finish it all off to perfection! MMMMMMMM! Baaaaaaaaaaconnnnnnn!
> 
> Cheers!




Good reply, especially regarding the danger zone. And bacon will help, more so if there is no skin on the breast. Save the planet... it's the onlt one with Q.


----------



## viper

These are bone in, skinless breasts.  I have 8 loaded plus a beef chuck up top.  I am really shocked at how long it is running.  I started the smoke at 195* and now at 215* because things were not moving and still really not.  Been 2 hours to get from 145-156!!  Total time right now is over 4 hrs and estimating another 1-2 hrs.  I have to leave in 2.5hrs for about a 2 hr deal so I will have to make a decision on the chuck.  Possibly pull the heat back a bit and let it coast nice and slow up to 200*.  maybe set my smoker around 205-210* but I might get it pretty dry if in there too long...

Decisions...


----------



## raptor700

Bacon would have been the way to go with a skinless breast,

Are you planning to foil the chucky?


----------



## viper

Outcome - both were dry and NOT winners by any stretch of the imagination but are edible.  Luckily There was not too much here so we will have it all chewed up in a few days.  The chuck was actually in the smoker for 11hrs for a simple 2lb chuck.  Temp just would not come up so I pushed the smoker up to 250* and took internal to 200*. 

The chicken breasts did indeed try out.  Since I am well known for my killer grilled chicken, I all agreed that grilling would be best until I can develop a strategy that I will be happy with.  Possibly the brine along with the bacon wrap will get us there. 

Regarding the chuck, I doubt I will EVER use that cut of meat again.  IMO, there was not enough fat there to handle a long, slow push to 200* but it might also not require 200* like many briskets do.  In my defense though, when using chuck in a typical roast, if that meat is not cooked up enough, it is simply hell to get apart so I think my wager to push to 200* was probably warranted to get it to break down. 

Even when doing a typical brisket, I just do not find them as juicy as a pork butt and I will have to do some more research to see if I can get brisket to compete with my pork offerings.  Pork has more fat and does not require as much on the internal temp so seems a tough challenge IMO.  Brisket might be better done with a slow smoke up to about 150*, then put the heat to it, just not yet sure, I am a rookie here. 

I know some here foil but I guess when I tried it, I just did not like the soft bark and it certainly seems that all the big, award winning smoke shops and pros are not foiling.  Maybe they are adding juice afterwards to simulate juiciness.  Just not yet sure.  Still playing with it but it always seems frustrating to push all day smoking meat not to mention the costs, only to have a dud...


----------



## smokinstevo27

I haven't had luck with chicken breast either Viper. I prefer to just do whole chickens now. It usually turns out cheaper and a hell of a lot better. Don't give up on the chuck roasts though, you'll get it.


----------



## boats62

Try laying bacon on top of the chicken


----------

